# Hastings 3 1/2 inch 20 gauge



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey i just bought the new Hastings 3 1/2 inch 20 gauge slug gun and it is amazing. I would suggest this gun to whoever doesnt want a 12 gauge but still wants the punch. It doesnt kick hard but it just wants to take off. If you want more info reply to this and i will give you the website and everything.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Was thinking of buying a Hasting slug barrel for my Ithaca 37 20 ga. but didn't see a listing for one.
Will look into one for the 12 ga instead.

 Al


----------

